# Vista Realtek AC '97 ASUS M2n4-sli problem



## enhinaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I purchased a new computer with a ASUS m2n4-sli motherboard and on-board audio with RealTek AC '97 Audio. My OS is Vista Premium.

The sound jumps and crackles every now and then. I read some posts in another forum that this was not uncommon and could be fixed using something called nHancer. It said something about needing to change the settings.

I've tried putting in a soundcard, but it does the same thing. How do I fix this?]

Thanks.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

have you tried uninstalling the driver and reinstalling?

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

The last one on the top segment


----------



## enhinaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I did, and I still have the same problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please tell us about the rest of the system.


----------



## enhinaz (Apr 9, 2007)

Processor is AMD 64x2 Dual Core 5200+; 2.61 GHZ
2GB RAM
32 bit
Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS

Thanks.


----------

